# Leader Knot advice



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like the diameter differences between your.021 leader and .013 tippet is too large.

Try using a Uni-Uni.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just a quick note flouro sinks more than mono. If you are fishing a topwater fly stick with mono leader from start to finish. If you are fishing below the surface flouro tippet is perfect. 

I learned the slim beauty knot for attaching small diameter to large dia. Amazing knot strength and easy to tie but probably overkill for inshore applications unless tarpon are around. Improved blood or uni to uni should work. I trim my tag ends almost flush just make sure to pull the knot tight before trimming.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

another vote for uni to uni.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Double uni or a surgeons.........


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

uni to uni here.


----------



## Masonmatejcek (Feb 7, 2013)

Albright knot is what I use is you don't wrap your smaller diameter around the bigger diameter line enough it will slip I normally do 10 wraps


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

My 2 cents. If you are going to use Flouro, then use Flouro, for everything. Butt all the way to tippet. You obviously want it to sink so why fight that with mono 2 feet up?
I carry leader spools of 40#, 30#, 20#, 15#, and 12# mono and Flouro in the boat for leaders. 7-8wts get 30/20/ then 15 or 12 for tippet. 9-10wts get 40/30/20; sometimes the 20 is the tippet and sometimes I add 15 in clear water for spooky fish or light flies. Always tied with blood knots. 
You might spend $100 getting all of this together in 50 or 110 yard spools but it's going to last a long time. Probably 5 years if you fish a lot.


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

Uni to Uni as well.... keep it simple


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Sounds like the diameter differences between your.021 leader and .013 tippet is too large.
> 
> Try using a Uni-Uni.


Excellent.  

I always try "blood-blood" first (even if it is outside the specs) and then move on to "uni-uni" if it looks crappy.


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

I used to use Rio hard alloy, I find it to stiff to work with. I have been using Scientific angler saltwater tippet, 30,25,20 with blood knots, then seaguar gmax 20 or 16 with a orvis tippet knot. Make sure you lube the knots good and seat them nice and evenly. This leader has been working well for me on bonefish.


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

I was always a fan of the uni to uni. but recently ive been using a blood knot which i have to say i may like more its a smaller knot and i think it is just as strong.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

A blood can slip and has a lower breaking strength. Uni to uni is what I tie on my heavier game rigs from butt to class. Albright is good too for tippet to class, but you do need to wrap it at least 6 - - 8 times. Slim beauty is good too, though takes a little longer.

But compare a uni to uni to a blood. Each uni butts up against one another and pulls against one another with no slip.

Mono gives you more stretch, so for bigger fish, I use it on the butt and class. Flouro is just not as forgiving - with permit and tarpon, you want some stretch and play in the line. All flouro is just too stiff.


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice.

I did alot of testing and tied a bunch of knots, i do feel the uni to uni is stronger and works better when the diameters are different in size.

I tied up a few test leaders and used blood knots on the butt sections then a uni to uni for the tippet and broke the tippet every time when pulling trying to break something

the closer in diameter the lines are the better my blood knots held and provide a smaller sleeker knot.

i am easily able to put 15lbs on my leaders now, more than capable for redfish and trout

thanks again


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I fish spoons allot so I use tapered leader to swivel to tippet.

Swivel stays tied to the leader and I just replace the tippet.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I only use a few nots to cover flats fishing:

Uni
Uni 2 Uni
Double Uni 2 Uni
No slip mono loop


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Good ones to know also are spider hitch super easy double line for braid, Bimini twist for backing and nail knot


----------

